# Boo Crew on Church Street, San Jose, CA is going Pirates for 2017!



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

I follow them on Facebook and saw a while back they were doing pirates. They asked for any donations people might have lying around - rope, wood, etc. Hope the new display is as awesome as all the rest. I would love to get up their some day to check it out in person.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

This years haunt days & hours (tues 10/31 and wed 11/1) are posted on their Facebook page (see link in first post here). They are looking for donations of some pirate wear and accessory items if you have and can help out--see facebook post for list and where to drop off. Also looking for pirates! One-hour shift. 

If you check out their album with the pirate ship photo, from one of the comments they also might be still accepting help in building. Looking pretty awesome already. 

When attending, don't forget donations to the Second Harvest Food Bank barrel.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Excited to see from the Boo Crew's facebook page that they extended the days to visit this year's Pirate ship haunt and we were able to make it there tonight. Just a walk through for these last two nights (ie no actors) but still very much worth the trip there. They have started to take down some of the display and said they would work on the exterior water/beach tomorrow but that the ship would still be available to walk through tomorrow night, Friday 11/3. Thought I would share this photo with everyone.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm worried. They haven't posted a thing on their Facebook page since last Halloween.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm wondering if 2017 was their last year. I too have been looking online (I'm not on fb) to see if there's been anything posted for them. I know they were really upset and discouraged when their cash donations were stolen. The daughter set up a gofundme site and it didn't reach it's goal. In the next few weeks if we are in that area I'll see if we can drive by and see if anything is going on. But if anyone knows Bob or his family members or friends, please ask if they will be doing something this year. I got to go to the last two haunts they've done and they are better than anything else I've experienced. I also understand the need sometimes to take a break and things in one's life change too. Glad I got to experience what I had heard about for a few years but hoping for more.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

They finally updated their Facebook page. Looks like things are on for this year but they got a late start. The theme is secret for now but they asking for people to donate empty cereal boxes so I'm sure it'll be interesting.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Screaming Demons said:


> They finally updated their Facebook page. Looks like things are on for this year but they got a late start. The theme is secret for now but they asking for people to donate empty cereal boxes so I'm sure it'll be interesting.


Thank you so much for the update! It got to be so late in the calendar compared to other years, and we never did get to drive by. I figured there wasn't going to be one this year. Now I really want to go there on Halloween and not do my set up.  Never been there on Halloween with the whole crowd of people. 

I wonder what the theme will be. They never disappoint with something mindblowing fabulous. We don't eat cereal much but might have a box or two on the shelf as well as other boxes mentioned. I'm betting the cereal etc boxes are going to be turned into books on a shelf...maybe a wizard type of setting?? Maybe with dragons...some really cooool dragons out this year as props. Don't know when we will be that way but possibly can drive by this weekend and will try scrounging up boxes for them. 

Looking forward to any photos people in the area can post in the meantime.

With Halloween mid-week I wonder what their day/s & hours will be. A must-see house for sure. I guess we should start a 2018 thread for them to continue the posts there and so people see something happening this year.


----------

